# Indezierte Programmierung



## PROPROG_WT (5 Juli 2007)

Ich programmiere derzeit auf PROPROG WT III von Baumüller (im Prinzip ist das MULTIPROG WT), einem Entwicklungstool nach IEC 61131-3.

Ist es in den Programmiersprachen nach IEC 61131-3 möglich, indiziert zu programmieren? Ich kenne dies nur von alten Steuerungen (zum Beispiel Kuhnke) in AWL. Ich bevorzuge die Programmiersprache "ST" und suche auch hier die Lösung, wie die Syntax aussieht. Über nähere Infos wäre ich Dankbar)


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2007)

Also meinst Du jetzt einfache Arrays oder willst Du auf I/Os so zugreifen?


----------



## PROPROG_WT (5 Juli 2007)

Ich möchte auf I/O's zugreifen und dies auch über EtherCAT bzw. auf die I/O's am Servo-Umrichter.


----------



## drfunfrock (5 Juli 2007)

Geht es nicht mit einem Struct in einem Array?


----------



## PROPROG_WT (5 Juli 2007)

Das Problem, dass ich habe, ist, dass ich mich erst seit kurzem mit der ISC 61131-3 auseinandersetzen muss. Davor habe ich kleinere Programme auf Kuhnke (mit KUBES und nicht IEC) ausschließlich in AWL geschrieben. Da kannte man keine Strukturen. Deshalb kann ich die Frage nicht beantworten. Genauer suche ich nach einem Beispiel. Aber Danke schon mal, dass Du Dich meinem Problem annimmst.


----------



## drfunfrock (5 Juli 2007)

Es gibt ja in ST keine Pointer. Also kann nimmt man Variablen in einem Array, welche man mit den IOs koppeln kann und bekommt eine Indizierung. So jedenfalls die Idee. Bei Beckhoff klappt das.


----------



## PROPROG_WT (5 Juli 2007)

Danke, ich werds mal ausprobieren!


----------



## hugo (5 Juli 2007)

natürlich gibt es in ST pointer und diese kannst du auch einsetzen.
schau dir einfach mal den source code von array funktionen in der oscat.lib an
diese fiindest du unter www.oscat.de
ein gutes beispiel für die anwendung von pointern ist die funktion _array_sort


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2007)

hugo schrieb:


> natürlich gibt es in ST pointer und diese kannst du auch einsetzen.
> schau dir einfach mal den source code von array funktionen in der oscat.lib an
> diese fiindest du unter www.oscat.de
> ein gutes beispiel für die anwendung von pointern ist die funktion _array_sort




Pointer sind nicht in der IEC61131-3 für ST definiert daher kann man das nicht von jedem System erwarten. CoDeSys und dessen Derivate stellen Pointer zur Verfügung.


----------



## drfunfrock (9 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Pointer sind nicht in der IEC61131-3 für ST definiert daher kann man das nicht von jedem System erwarten. CoDeSys und dessen Derivate stellen Pointer zur Verfügung.



Deswegen existieren die für mich auch nicht.


----------



## akkuencue (6 November 2011)

Hallo !
Ich brauche Software  für Baumüller Bmaxx
Könnten Sie mir dabei helfen ?
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------

